# Removing an engine



## OldSouth (May 31, 2009)

I have a 1970 13' Boston Whaler with a 1999 Johnson 50hp engine. I just got back from college and my goal for this summer is to completely restore the boat. I have a lot of work so i'm sure I will have numerous posts over the next few months. My first project is how to get off the outboard engine and store it safely while i'm working on the boat. If anyone has any ideas on what to do or where to look it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and happy fishing.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I've removed 2 outboards from boats and for both I built a simple "A" frame stand out of 2x4s and lag bolts. Just brace it well and leave enough space between the legs that you can hang the motor "inside" the frame. Brace the bottom between the legs also and you can use a dolly to wheel the motor around. PM me and I can fax you a simple drawing of what i built, if you'd like.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Fishin Freak is right. It's easy, just prepare.

You may borrow my folding 2,000# engine hoist for one day. Lift it, roll it over to a temporary stand and bolt it on.

I did a total on a similar boat a few years ago. Come on over and let's talk.

Tom 572-1225


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

My father -in- law just built a stand for an outboard he is working on. One of the coolest standsI have ever seen. Went over there today to look at it. He built a stand on a pallet. Attached wheels to the pallet. Had some help from a hoist to getthe motorto the stand. Now he can move the stand (with motor) around in the garage where ever he likes.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

> *oldflathead (5/31/2009)*Fishin Freak is right. It's easy, just prepare.
> 
> You may borrow my folding 2,000# engine hoist for one day. Lift it, roll it over to a temporary stand and bolt it on.
> 
> ...


You better take this guy up on this offer.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you don't plan any majorwork on the engine, make sure you flush it,run ot the gas, change the gear oil,and use "fogging oil" before removing engine.A loteasier to do while while the engine is still on the boat. Then remove and store.


----------



## OldSouth (May 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I will be getting in contact with a few of you shortly.


----------

